# Need residential quote in SE MIchigan



## jay33 (Nov 1, 2010)

I live on a dead end uphill dirt road in White Lake and I need to get some quotes for per push with a 4" trigger. I basically need one blade width from my driveway to the top of my street. Anyone here interested in taking a look?


----------



## PPS. inc (Oct 10, 2009)

Check your inbox. im kinda close to your inbox.


----------

